# Horror Movie Review: Ginger Snaps II: Unleashed!



## Sinister

As this is a carry over from the BADASS UNIVERSE, I'm sort of reinstating it over here. I say sort of, because the skull and crossbones are gone, so I have to improvise. It will be the stars * ratings from now on (or at least until Z adds skulls once again to the smiley's).

With that, it pleases me to no end that this will be a good review. Anyone who knows me from our former home, knows I am a complete fanatic for the movie *Ginger Snaps.* This is no exception. The title is somewhat misleading, as Ginger Fitzgerald is in it only briefly, and that in flashbacks and sort of a sinister Jiminy Cricket for her sister, Brigette, who is needing daily dosages of the Monkshood serum to keep the Werewolf curse that destroyed her sister, at bay. Something however, is following Brigette as she makes her way from place to place to avoid it. Another werewolf is on her trail with a singular purpose in mind--to mate with the reluctant lycanthrope. After a harrowing escape from the beast, Brigette collapses, and awakens in a mental ward for women and girls. Mistaken for a drug addict, her "stash" is confiscated, and she is locked in solitary for most of her stay. A young waif named Ghost, who's grandmother is there with over 80% of her body covered in burns, befriends Brigette and the two girls set out to escape the mental ward. The other Werewolf tracks Brigette to the place, and unbeknownst to either, there is a monster locked in with them, that is far more dangerous than any beast of lore can be.

You have to hand it to Emily Perkins. She could have been in way over her head trying to escape the enigma of her cinematic sisters legacy in this movie and this could have been an instance where you would be saying to yourself the entire time, "Boy, I sure do miss Ginger in this movie!" I am here to say such is not the case. She carried this movie quite well despite the lack of Katherine Isabelle as the main femme fatale, and in the end, much like the first one, you have nothing but sympathy for the character of Brigette Fitzgerald.

This movie screams for a sequel. I'm one of those that would love to see it happen. Not better than, but just as good as the first one was, and that's saying a lot for me.

Rating: ***1/2


----------



## DarkEmpress

I fell in love with this movie the 1st time I saw it.I'm begging my friend to borrow the first one.I haven't seen it yet.I didn't know anything about the first one until this one came out.I love anything to do with werewolves, vampires, etc...


----------



## Citizen Tallee

Good review, Helspont! I just finished watching this film -- it was a dark and stormy night over here in Ontario, so I thought what better way to spend the evening then with Katharine Isabelle and Emily Perkins  -- and I have to say, it was a completely fitting sequel. It absolutely capitalized on the absurdity of the werewolf subgenre, and again threw us for a completely new loop which I fully enjoyed!  

For those of you who have the DVD, did you see the trailer for the third film in the Ginger Snaps Trilogy? It looks a tad odd, taking it back 200 years and still starring Emily Perkins and Katharine Isabelle. Either way, some creepy footage from what I can see, and an interesting storyline.  

Any thoughts?


----------



## Zombie-F

I rented this last week as well, and thought it to be a fitting sequel. Definitely a very different movie from the first. The wolf looks much better this time around, and the story is certainly pretty interesting.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

I just saw this the other day and thought it was just alright. I loved the first one better. The story was definitely strange. The werewolf was cool, though.


----------



## Sinister

Thanks for the compliment, C.T. I try to be as fair as possible with my reviews. I don't have spoilers too often, and if I do, I alert everyone.

This was a nice one. You should see some of the scathing ones like I gave *Wendigo, Darkwolf, Legion of the Dead * and especially that crap fest by "director" David DeCoteau, *The Brotherhood,* back on the old board. In my honest opinion, DeCoteau should be left stranded on a barren island in the middle of the Pacific during Monsoon season for all the abominations he has brought down on the movie viewing audience. He deserves nothing less.


----------



## Dreamdemon

Nice review! I really enjoyed this film and thought it was almost as good as the first. I have heard they are making part 3 and will be looking forward to seeing it.

Aaron


----------

